# Selling English registered vehicles



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi All

Wondered if anybody knows of a place/s where we could sell English registered vehicles?

We have a motorbike and a specialist transit van (ex-police dog vehicle) to sell - hoping to be able to sell them here rather than take them back to the UK to do.

Any ideas? Nothing wrong with them - bike just unused now we live in the campo and the van cannot be re-registered here so looking to purchase a Spanish replacement (we needed it to transport our dogs here in the first place hence why it is here and the bike is from when OH lived here previousley)

Cheerears


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

donz said:


> Hi All
> 
> Wondered if anybody knows of a place/s where we could sell English registered vehicles?
> 
> ...



Taxed and MOT'd?

I cant honestly see why anyone would buy it (the van) if it isn't, because if they were going back, once they hit UK soil they would be illegal, and in Spain they would be unable to register it on Spanish plates and would risk having it crushed.

Good luck though.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

The bike - should be easy enough. Wander down and talk to some dealerships - or sell it privately.

The van - not that easy, I had a van driven downhere from Denmark ... and it turned out to be a nightmare to even find someone who would charge to take it away (I ended up bribing someone to sneak it away for crushing). Your best hope I´d say is that a dealership will take on the hassle for you in a part-exchange where you buy your new car from them.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Bike*

What bike is it that you have, I may be interested

Thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, it's a Honda VFR800

Thanks guys for the other replies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

what about a swap for that car??? - altho it would be illegal the minute it hits UK shores without tax or MoT

Jo xxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

donz said:


> Hi, it's a Honda VFR800
> 
> Thanks guys for the other replies


Any tax od MOT? More info would be good 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Any tax od MOT? More info would be good
> 
> Thanks


can you take any further discussions regarding the vehicle to Private Message now, please


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I sent this person a PM last night already


----------

